# Favorite Fish Picture Competition - Favorite fish



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

OK guys, heres your chance to shine.

Post a pictur of your favorite fish, heres mine....

[/url]http://us.f3.yahoofs.com/users/42382a35zcadc3500/c1b1/__sr_/f5f3.jpg?ph9EqYCBM4tm4lTU


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

http://us.f3.yahoofs.com/users/42382a35zcadc3500/c1b1/__sr_/f5f3.jpg?ph9EqYCBM4tm4lTU

http://us.f3.yahoofs.com/users/4238...00/c1b1/__sr_/f5f3.jpg?ph9EqYCBM4tm4lTU[/img]


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok, here's mine:

http://www.kolumbus.fi/iina.honkala/suomi/akva/topaasipleko2.jpg


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

cool, that is a lovely Plec, what variety, is it a sailfin.

Hey I just bought a Black Calvus, hes hiding at the mo but when he comes out I'll post a Pic. I got quite a nice Bristle nose plec as well, need to photo


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Ah, i have 4 bristlenoses at the moment, here's a pick of one of them:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v640/osteoporoosi/?action=view&current=partis.jpg

The plec in the picture is L-200, lemon spotted green pleco in english i think.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Osteo im afraid ur going to need a pond or lake(maybe even a river) for your fish, because thats generally where they live.... tank is just to small, lol

just a thought


----------



## mxpx4318 (Jan 24, 2005)

ok here's my favorite fish: 








and here is my favorite fish picture (well besides the water spots on the glass):


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

My ultimate favorite, we had one of these at the LFS I worked at.
http://www.vividaquariums.com/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=01-3915-S


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Great fish.

Hey you guys have taken some terrific pics, any tips


----------



## Simjam (Apr 16, 2005)

Here are a couple of my babies


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

as soon as im on my comp at home ill show u mine


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

No, the L-200 isn't mine, just a fish I've been drooling on forever. It doesn't grow that big though, was it 7 inches?


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

That pleco is commonly known as a Green Phantom pleco in the US, from what I've seen anyway... It's one of my favorites, too. I'm looking to get one as soon as I can, since it will be a great addition to my fancy pleco collection. Right now I have a Red Tail Sternella, L-114; and a Gold Nugget, L-018. I'm always looking for more colorful varieties, but I love the ones I have!

I don't have a photo of him, but my favorite fish is probably my Polypterus Delhezi. I've had him since he was about 4 inches long, and he's over a foot now.


----------



## PigMonkeyFish (Apr 19, 2005)

My Favorite is without a doubt the Isurus Oxyyrinchus, Maybe one day i will be able to afford a tank big enough to keep one.


----------



## Miss.Soul (Mar 30, 2005)

I really like dogface puffers
just cause they're SO mean lookin










I also think crayfish are cool










and of the fish I actually own I really like my molly (can't find a pic that will work which sucks because they're really cute)

and my white skirt tetras
(I have 2 of these guys)










I of course love all my fish but those are my faves. I also really like my frog just because he chills out most of the time but freaks out when he needs to go for air.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice puffer, they are well cool


----------



## Miss.Soul (Mar 30, 2005)

leongreenway @ Wed Apr 20 said:


> Nice puffer, they are well cool


I wish she was mine  

I can't afford saltwater yet.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Ive only just started out on tropical myself, want to get a bigger tank soon (Next 6mnths)

Would also love a Marine tank too


----------



## Miss.Soul (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah no kidding 

but it's such a HUGE investmet... like 1,000 CDN to get going.  And until my 10g is happy for a year solid I don't think I have the right to be dabbling in Salt water 

*edit*
I also really like htese guys
Picasso Triggers


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Thats a beaut


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

are your gold skirts normal or long finned(i have long fins)? really i hate my molly and my favorite fish are basicly any and every goldfish


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Heres a better pic, and one of my Calvus and my BN Plec


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

This is a herd one to decide on...
My O








and another..you can see my Oscar, turquise Severum, Bala sharks, pike (in stump's cave)








Here is my new Polypterus Lapredi...


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

For the moment it is my newest fish in the tank which is a Neolamprologus cylindricus.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Definetly this guy. i just wish i could keep one....


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

great looking fish. no fire eel buddah?


----------

